
Where in the World Is It Easiest to Get Rich? - haasted
http://evonomics.com/where-in-the-world-is-it-easiest-to-get-rich/
======
malshe
I would like to see the stats on an immigrant's chance of making millions in
another country. I guess US will show up near the top if not on the top.

